# My Solo Piraya



## piranist (May 20, 2009)

Tank size : 150x50x60 1 Pygocentrus Piraya ( Joker )


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Beautiful looking fish and great coloring. Really impressive overall and thanks for letting us check him out. Hopefully get to see more of him in the future as piraya are by far the most visually stunning piranha out there. Thank you again for letting get a peak at him as truly a sight to behold.


----------



## caribemob (Jan 14, 2008)

Great Piraya, the color is insane


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

What happened to his lip ???


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

nice Piraya, love the teeth...........


----------



## piranist (May 20, 2009)

Moondemon said:


> nice Piraya, love the teeth...........


Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice coloring. Please dont tell me you trimmed his lips.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

cutting the lips off a piranha is not cool


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Im not going to jump to assumptions, but I hope the lip was some sort of accident


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

TheWayThingsR said:


> What happened to his lip ???


we have made aesthetic








[/quote]










I have to say, it's been a LONG time since I've seen someone do that to their fish and I had hoped that it was a thing of the past...


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Ha ha ha! I'm sure that was no accident


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

they definitely don’t come like that, that’s aftermarket


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Maybe I'll do that to my 14in Rhom so that he will look cool also(sarcasm)


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

to the lip trim








x2 for not even being a symetrical lip trim


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

that fishes face looks like sh*t.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

weak...how the hell do you think the fish felt? you may as well tattoo him while your at it


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

hmm tattooing? i think my rhom may be interested in some tribal tats! lol


----------



## BigFrankieD (Feb 12, 2010)

Just like cropping ears on stereotyped k9s Bad for the breed,bad for the hobby,bottom line


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

This piranha is owned by Armand of Jungle Boogie. I recognize his phony posts anywhere. He's cut lips off his piranha before.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

The fishes coloring......









as for the lip trim......









overall score............


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

T-wag said:


> hmm tattooing? i think my rhom may be interested in some tribal tats! lol


what you've never seen a fish w/ tattoos? it's ghey


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Blue Flame said:


> The fishes coloring......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## piranist (May 20, 2009)

I did not cut lip !









would quarrel with other piraya.Did not get me wrong









I never do anything like that! I just wanted to share such an event Concierge


----------



## piranist (May 20, 2009)

Piraya last case









Super red one with 6 lives


----------

